# Hedgie Christmas!



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Over Labor Day weekend I went home for the first time in a couple of months and my mother made Phinneus not only a cute little hedgie pouch/cuddle bag, but also 8 new liners. She did it all with recycled fleece too, so it was free of cost! She is a genius with a sewing machine  The today I received a CSW in the mail from a member who offered so sell it to me after her hedgie passed away. It feels like Christmas time for my hedgehog!

Also, this is a random side note, I took Phinneus with me today to a rehearsal for a skit in my Directing class and he was extremely popular. One girl really had to work up the nerve to touch him. Everyone was thoroughly distracted by him, muahahaha.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Aww, makes me want to spoil Herc more!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Sounds like everyone has had the sewing bug lately. I whipped up 10 liners and a cage cozy for my Daisy this weekend. Went through 300m of thread and 75$ worth of on sale fabric!! My poor machine didn't know what hit her, 2 days of sewing!! 

HAHAHAH. 

Yeah to everyone spoiling deserving hedgies!! Herc needs some goodies too!!!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I agree, Herc totally needs some goodies! Unfortunately he also needs a mother with the ability to sew! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm sure Phinneus is going to love all the goodies!
I was also sewing like mad. With the addition of Zoey, I only had enough for 2 weeks. Made 3 more cuddle houses & 4 more liners.
Feels great to get something done.
How does Phin-Phinneus like his wheel?


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Phinneus took to his new wheel right away! I woke up this morning to find it thoroughly covered in poo. I heard him scuffling around a bit last night, so I think he likes the fact that he can hide in the litter tray under the wheel.


----------

